# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Afbouwen Cymbalta en afvallen

## Groenevlinder

Hallo allemaal!

Al zo ongeveer 10 jaar slik ik anti depressiva, heb in die jaren 3 verschillende anti depressiva's geslikt.
Seroxat, Efexor en nu al een paar jaar Cymbalta.
Ik wil er al heel lang vanaf, heb ook al een paar keer proberen af te bouwen, maar toch weer begonnen omdat ik het te zwaar vond.

Nu ben ik op een punt gekomen in mijn leven dat ik er echt vanaf wil, het past niet in mijn gezonde levensstijl, het voelt niet goed en het remt het afvallen.
Ik ben inmiddels ruim 2 weken van de medicijnen af en het is wel zwaar vind ik.
De eerste week voelde ik me, ondanks de duizeligheid, schokjes in mijn hoofd, diaree enz, best goed.
Maar afgelopen week was dat wel even anders.
Veel huilen, snel boos, woede aanvallen, zweten, onzeker,...
Ik voel me nu nog niet lekker, maar heb er wel goede dagen tussen gehad, dus dat is positief!

Ik heb ook mijn eetpatroon drastisch aangepast en slik daarnaast vitamines (vitamine B, vitamie D, zalmolie) die helpen om de depressies te bestrijden. Ik lees er veel over, want met voeding kan je een heel eind komen.

Maargoed.. door die medicijnen heb ik al die jaren problemen gehad met mijn gewicht. Wat mij altijd enorm heeft gefrustreerd.
De depressies waren minder, maar je hebt er eigenlijk een ander probleem voor in de plaats... :Frown: 
Ik ben nooit extreem veel aangekomen omdat ik er veel bij ben blijven sporten, maar toch zie ik dat het medicijn iets met mij doet.
Het remt het afvallen... En ik heb gewoon meer aanleg om aan te komen, een week niet sporten is al funest... Daarnaast heb ik er een voller gezicht door gekregen, wat ik echt heel erg vind.
Ik had gehoopt dat dit vanzelf weg zou trekken als ik zou stoppen, maar dat is nog niet echt het geval...
Hopelijk gaat dit weg en krijg ik mijn normale smalle gezicht ooit weer terug.

Het lijkt ook wel of mijn lichaam de kluts kwijt is, de ene dag is mijn gezicht opgeblazen, de andere dag weer niet,.. is dit normaal? Moet ik het wat meer tijd geven? Ja, twee weken is natuurlijk nog niet zo lang..
Ik ben van plan om gewoon zo door te gaan, sporten, gezond eten, veel water drinken, vitamines slikken genoeg slapen enz.
Heeft iemand misschien tips om erdoorheen te komen en om wat kilootjes kwijt te raken...?

Bedankt voor het lezen  :Wink: 

Liefs, Groenevlinder.

----------

